# started my first batch of mead.



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Rate of bubbling depends on how many yeasties are active, might just have got different quantities in each.

I think you mixed those a little light, especially for 1118, they will probably turn out very dry...which is OK if that's how you want them. 1118 is a champagne yeast with a high alcohol tolerance.

I usually start ferments at a higher temp- about 72 for the first three days or so.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

"I think you mixed those a little light, especially for 1118, they will probably turn out very dry...which is OK if that's how you want them. 1118 is a champagne yeast with a high alcohol tolerance."

Thanks!

When you say I mixed a little light, you mean the honey to water ratio?


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Todd,
Each bach is different and will ferment at different rates.

I like to add yeast nutrients and adjust the PH to about .5, and pich the yeast when the temp is between 70-78. I would help if the bedroom closet was a little warmer, even 5 degrees.

Also, yeast must have an adequte supply of oxygen during the initial 12-18 hour phase of fermentastion. I do this by vigorously shaking the unfermented honey and water. After this period, be careful not to introduce oxygen to the fermentation. 

I remove the fruit and rack into a secondary fermenter after about a week. You can check the gravity at that time.

Your mead should come out fine


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you Marti. I actually changed the location to the tub that we don't use. It's warmer in there and still a relatively stable temperature at that. I shook them up before I pitched the yeast. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

trottet1 said:


> When you say I mixed a little light, you mean the honey to water ratio?


Yes. But, that's just my opinion, you'll have to see how you like the result. Then you can make adjustments to suit your own tastes.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks BBK


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

For future reference heating your honey is unnecessary and can be detrimental if you are using varietal honey! The only reason you should be boiling or heating your honey is if you have impurities in the honey like comb, bee carcasses or the like. That is how it was done hundreds of years ago when honey collection was not as refined as today. As far as contamination ...... your EC 1118 when properly rehydrated will be like a roman legion and destroy any natural yeast that inhabits your must. That's not to say you shouldn't sanitize because the nasty bacteria's can still ruin your tasty mead! 
You should pay better attention to the temps because yeast is temperature sensitive and some produce nasty fusil alcohols that can ruin your mead if your temperatures are to far off! 
I would practice with one gallon batches for a while and refine your techniques and recipes before making larger batches.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you ColoradoRaptor.


----------

